# help cleaning plastic and canvass on flying bridge



## double trouble (Dec 18, 2007)

trying to clean my see thu windows and canvass on my flying bridge. Anybody have any tricks to making it as good as new or close to it? Clear plastic is in fair shape no tears but need cleaning real bad. I hear to make zippers easy is to crayons. Anybody help an old poor guy with a trick or two. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Bee's wax on the zippers if they are plastic. Are the zippers metal or plastic? Corrosion on brass can be really tough. How is the stitching hoding up?

How old are the curtains? The problem may be sun damage. Not much you can do about that.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

think any kind of wax will do the trick on the zippers....some friends said to use plexi glass cleaner.....just a oke but I don't consider the owner of a 45 hatteras poor.......then again with gas prices....maybe........


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Capt. Billy McGough...The Canvas Shop installed my curtains. He said to use chapstick on the plastic zippers. He gave me a special aerosol cleaner and polish for the stratoglass. Told me to wash with a microfiber mitt and boatsoap, all glass and canvas.


----------

